# Sir William Hoy



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

South African Railways tug Sir William Hoy


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

david smith said:


> Sir William Hoy, South African railway's Durban tug.


Love the railway tugs-any more?


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

*Capetown Tugs*

Two S.A. Railway tugs at Capetown. I believe the larger tug is the Danie Hugo ('59 812tg) and the smaller the Pilot/Harbour vessel Cecil G White ('59 111tg)


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

david smith said:


> Two S.A. Railway tugs at Capetown. I believe the larger tug is the Danie Hugo ('59 812tg) and the smaller the Pilot/Harbour vessel Cecil G White ('59 111tg)


Brilliant stuff.A great many were Clyde built.DANIE H,FC STURROCK and JR MORE were the last of a long line.Saw the last two fitting out.Good that JR MORE has been preserved.


----------



## Ken Malcolm (Aug 7, 2004)

*S African steam tugs*

How we have thrown our maritime heritage away!

The tugs in the Cape Town pic are as identified. Danie Hugo was scrapped in Walvis Bay in the early '80's, CG White was converted to a trawler and eventually lost in the mid '90's. Sir William Hoy was the world's most powerful tug on delivery, and served until 1979 when she was withdrawn and laid up in Durban. The subject of intense campaigning for preservation, she was vandalised badly, and as a result, the Railways saw her fit only for scrap, and she was broken up in Durban Aug-Nov 1982!!!.

J R More is still preserved in Dbn, with the pilot tug Ulundi (1927) on the dockside, as part of the Port Natal Maritime Museum.


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Ken, My photos are now complete! These are some of the most recognisable vessels, along with the steam train engines seen into the eighties, working the ports of South Africa. The only other steam engine I remember in my nautical days was the crane at Avonmouth Drydock - no comparison!


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

as far as i know the wheel house of the cg white - cecil g white - is now in the east london maritime museum there was another tug - jd white not to be confused with cecil g white


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

*danie hugo tug*

the danie hugo wheelhouse is in swakopmund


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

sadly the maritime museum which houses the jr more - ulundi and the sas durban - is in a sorry state - with the later leaning on the jr more and having a pump to pump water out of her hull - the actual building with the models etc - is still in good shape - visited there in feb 2019 - the ulundi closed off to public - jr more is not been maintained


----------



## old mariner (Aug 8, 2020)

both the jr more and the sas durban were refurbished in august last year 2019 only for the sas durban to sink at her moorings again i have some images of the jr more before her redo - showing how badly she had rusted and after her return


----------

